# What’s your favorite cut of beef?



## Ronni (Dec 6, 2019)

I don’t eat beef much any more so when I do I make sure to not waste the experience!!

My favorite cuts are ribeye steaks and beef tenderloin. We buy ribeyes and grill them, but the tenderloin we usually reserve for eating out. Couple favorite restaurants do a good job so when we’re feeling like it (and the wallet is fat enough because it’s about the most expensive cut) we’ll treat ourselves.

The other day though while at the store I saw a London Broil In the meat department. I haven’t had one of those in years!!  I bought it and last night we had it for dinner with steamed broccoli and a loaded baked potato (that was for Ron, I didn’t eat any.) I seasoned it and rubbed it with garlic, broiled it either side till it was crispy on the outside and not quite medium rare inside. Delicious!!


Those of you who eat beef, what’s your favorite cut?


----------



## hollydolly (Dec 6, 2019)

Like you Ronni, I rarely eat beef these days but when I do I usually eat it as part of a Sunday roast dinner.. so it has to be tender, so I love Rump steak. Now* Rump steak* in the Uk is known as *Sirloin* in the USA...

Our* Sirloin* in the UK..is known in the USA..as *Strip/Porterhouse

Fillet* in the UK..is known as* Tenderloin *in the USA...

*The London Broil* you mentioned is called *Flank* here..


----------



## Lvstotrvl (Dec 6, 2019)

We’ll have this for Christmas dinner. Have no idea what it’s called in the UK  it it’s my favorite beef!


----------



## Gary O' (Dec 6, 2019)

Eating in....Ribeye



Dining out NY strip



Both, just a sprinkle of salt


----------



## RadishRose (Dec 6, 2019)

NY Strip is my favorite.

Prime rib roast is not always "Prime" by grade. Usually the restaurants buy up this cut.

What we're most often buying is just a standing rib roast and the grade is most often, "Choice". Which is great too.


----------



## hollydolly (Dec 6, 2019)

https://steaksociety.com/steak-cuts/


----------



## RadishRose (Dec 6, 2019)

hollydolly said:


> https://steaksociety.com/steak-cuts/


That's interesting. I noticed what UK calls *skirt* steak is called *hanger* in the US. I believe that may be regional in the US. Where I live it's also called "skirt". 

I have heard of "hanger", but until now, I didn't know they were the same thing.
Thanks!


----------



## Nautilus (Dec 6, 2019)

Ribeye cooked rare.  Filet mignon is fine but I need a side order of fat to go with it!


----------



## Aunt Bea (Dec 6, 2019)

A T-bone with a tail, a ribeye or a chargrilled burger.

I'm not sure why T-bones don't have tails these days.  

Please ask the butcher to leave some fat on mine, I enjoy a bite or two of the crispy crackly fat as much as the actual steak.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Dec 6, 2019)

We both like boneless ribeye, medium rare.


----------



## CrackerJack (Dec 7, 2019)

My favourite cut of beef is topside and only like sirloin steak medium rare. Our butchers have competition with the supermarket giants and where I live two have shut shop but due to retirement and I really miss the personal service we all received with experienced butchers. I travel sevetal miles for a good butcher. 
I learnt the various cuts of meats early on when I wed and know the cuts and when I ask for boned and rolled and scored (with pork cuts) the butchers know what I mean.


----------



## oldal (Dec 7, 2019)

It is a boneless ribeye. I like it lightly coated with black truffle oil, sprinkled with black pepper and pan-fried to medium-rare.


----------



## mike4lorie (Dec 7, 2019)

My favorite Roast is Prime Rib, or a Sirloin, and favorite on BBQ is Sirloin Tip or Tbone...

Here is a FANTASTIC way too cook your Prime Rib...

Preheat oven to 500 degrees... Melt butter all over your roast, doctor it up with your favorite spices, put it in the oven for 20 minutes, and then turn your oven off, and cook for 3 - 4 hours to your liking... It will melt in your mouth...


----------



## george-alfred (Dec 7, 2019)

A nice joint of Rib cant be beaten,i don't mind Silverside as a joint but very tough cooked as a steak
in all I eat all kinds of meat.


----------



## gennie (Dec 7, 2019)

N. Y. Strip. Medium rare if thick cut, rare if thin.


----------



## Lethe200 (Dec 7, 2019)

Spouse: prime rib, roast or steak.
Me: Filet - best of all in Filet Rossini, one of my favorite dishes. 

I make filet at home by sear-roasting (but not in a Rossini; too much trouble), probably once a week. It's so easy and quick; I'm not much into fussy cooking these days (been there, done it for decades, am over it now and just dine out instead).

I like prime rib, but there is a ton of waste on it, making it far more expensive than filet.

The one cut I don't like? Onglet. I find the taste and texture off-putting.


----------



## CarolfromTX (Dec 8, 2019)

Prime rib for steaks, tri-tip for pot roast, brisket for BBQ, skirt steak for fajitas. I could go on.


----------



## CarolfromTX (Dec 8, 2019)

Onglet? I looked it up and I think it's hanger steak. Yeah, I love that, too. Gotta cook it right, though.


----------



## Lc jones (Dec 8, 2019)

I love London broil with béarnaise sauce! It has to be medium rare for me, I usually serve it with fried potatoes with bacon and onion and a salad. Yum Yum Yum! This is a very special treat as I very rarely have it due to the fat and calories, that’s probably why it tastes so delicious!


----------



## RadishRose (Dec 8, 2019)

Agree @Lc jones. On a steak, béarnaise sauce is divine once in a while. 

It's the only thing I'll put on a steak besides salt.


----------



## CrackerJack (Dec 8, 2019)

Any chance of the recipe of bèarnaise sauce, please?


----------



## RadishRose (Dec 8, 2019)

I only made it many years ago, and it broke. When I do have it, it's at restaurants. 

I've heard it's best to use a blender, as it separates so easily. There's many recipes online...I no longer have one. 

You do need eggs, vinegar, tarragon, shallot... at least from my memory. It' like a Hollandaise in a way; good on eggs Benedict, asparagus or other veg, too.


----------



## Ruth n Jersey (Dec 8, 2019)

I'm not much of a steak eater but love a bottom round roast for pot roast. I find the largest one and throw it in the slow cooker with a package of onion soup mix. A few hours later I have plenty of meat and gravy for my mashed potatoes plus for stew or soup, and even hash with plenty of onions mixed in.


----------



## Packerjohn (Dec 8, 2019)

Not me!  I'm all for fish and chicken.  Maybe I'm 80% vegetarian.  I don't like steaks after many years ago eating muscle in the meat & ended up chewing it like gum & having to swallow it or run to the bathroom to get rid of it.  Chicken or fish for me!


----------



## Mrs. Robinson (Dec 9, 2019)

CrackerJack said:


> Any chance of the recipe of bèarnaise sauce, please?



I just buy this. Haven`t ever tried to make it from scratch....


----------



## Keesha (Dec 10, 2019)

Not a big meat eater but sometimes I like filet mignon or New York strip - medium


----------



## CrackerJack (Dec 10, 2019)

Mrs. Robinson said:


> I just buy this. Haven`t ever tried to make it from scratch....View attachment 84191


Will see if I can get this in a supermarket.I reside in the UK England and hope Knorr have this sauce available. Will get onto their customer service if I cant find it. Many thanks ☺


----------



## Lakeland living (Dec 10, 2019)

RIb eye for me, maybe some onions or mushrooms. Just a hint of salt, bad for the health.
Rare of course. A rare treat...


----------



## RadishRose (Dec 10, 2019)

CrackerJack said:


> Will see if I can get this in a supermarket.I reside in the UK England and hope Knorr have this sauce available. Will get onto their customer service if I cant find it. Many thanks ☺


The package is not the same thing. However, it is ok and you do get that tarragon flavor.


----------



## CrackerJack (Dec 10, 2019)

RadishRose said:


> The package is not the same thing. However, it is ok and you do get that tarragon flavor.


I find that some pre-packed sauce mixes never taste the same as home made so I rarely buy them. Knorr ones are okay depending which one you buy.


----------



## Capt Lightning (Dec 11, 2019)

I don't eat a lot of beef since we started to help raise  pigs and sheep, but I do like a nice Rib Roast  or Sirloin steak as a treat.  We do use some of the cheaper cuts for casseroles etc..  Shin (Skink as it's known locally) is great when cooked slowly in a broth.


----------

